# Hoyt Draw Weight Adj. per turn



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't checked the actual weight of a turn but I have turned many a Hoyt waayyyyy down. They are listed at 60-70 but you can go down alot lower. I have turned down several 70 lb bows to 50 lbs.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't checked the actual weight of a turn but I have turned many a Hoyt waayyyyy down. They are listed at 60-70 but you can go down alot lower. I have turned down several 70 lb bows to 50 lbs. It seems to me that a turn takes off or gives about 2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I have one on the wall that is a 60 to 70 pounder that is setting right now on 52 lbs. Just becareful when backing the bolts out that you do not over back them out.


----------

